# Dark Shadows



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I went and saw "The Hunger Games" today(which was pretty good, y'all should go see it.) And during the previews they showed this


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've watched that trailer three or four times, and it cracks me up every time


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing cast...a must see until I hear otherwise, then I'll see it anyway!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I was hoping it would be a serious take on the show and books. I have to say I was disappointed to see it would be a spoof.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wonderfully funny, its on my list of movies for the summer.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If it's half as funny as the trailer, I'll love it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

There are very few Burton productions I just flat out hate (Planet of the Apes and James and the Giant Peach come to mind). Gonna pass on this one too. I love Burton and I love Depp. But this is NOT the Dark Shadows I wanted to see... This feels more like the Brady Bunch movie that was made back in the 90s. Like Jaege said, was hoping for something more serious and darker not campy. Total let-down.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I first thought about a Dark Shadows remake, I wanted it to be dark and serious, like I remember the series as being. But then I watched some of the old shows on youtube, and realized it has always been campy, without meaning to be. I look forward to seeing what Tim Burton does with it. And if someone chooses to do a serious remake in the future, I'd gladly watch that too.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks almost good, but I absolutely hate Tim Burton and Johnny Depp, so I doubt I'd go see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We used to run home from school when I was in grade school to watch Dark Shadows, hoping to see Barnabus go all vampy I remember very little about the rest of the show - it was a soap opera, after all, and soap operas in general are plodding and overly dramatic without much happening week to week.

I love Burton and Depp, and I'm not wedded to the original version of Dark Shadows, so I'm looking forward to seeing this take on the story.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Like so many of you, I too remember racing home after to school to watch Dark Shadows. It was sooo fabulously frighting. So when I read that Tim Burton and Johnny Depp and were going to make a Dark Shadows movie, I was more than thrilled! But when I saw the trailer I was instantly disappointed. In my minds eye I was envisioning a dark, sinister and frighting film, not something satirical and campy. To me this is sort of like a Rocky Horror version of Dark Shadows. I still plan on seeing the movie and in all likelihood will really enjoy it. (I happen to love Rocky Horror!) I will just have to find a way to wrap my head around this kitschy version and except that it is not the Dark Shadows of my youth.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

aquariumreef said:


> Looks almost good, but I absolutely hate Tim Burton and Johnny Depp, so I doubt I'd go see it.
> 
> Blasphemy!  Oh, okay, I guess your allowed to have your opinion. :googly:


Oops, I think a mod forgot how to quote.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

aquariumreef said:


> Looks almost good, but I absolutely hate Tim Burton and Johnny Depp, so I doubt I'd go see it.


Blasphemy!  Oh, okay, I guess you're allowed to have your own opinion. :googly:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope it will be as good as the original series.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Its a must see,I love Depp,that guy can do anything!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I loved the old TV show! I understand if someone doesn't like the new movie spoof but I think it looks funny. Burton movies always have great effects and scenery. I hope to see it. Depp does make great acting choices.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Lunatic said:


> I loved the old TV show! I understand if someone doesn't like the new movie spoof but I think it looks funny. Burton movies always have great effects and scenery. I hope to see it. Depp does make great acting choices.


Johnny Depp is not "Johnny Depp" when you watch him act, he is Caption Jack Sparrow, Mort Rainy, Ichabod Crane, Sweeney Todd, Edward Scissorhands, J.M Barrie, Willy Wonka, The Mad Hatter and John Dillinger, among others.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I totally agree with GC. When Johnny Depp plays a character, Depp is gone and only the character is there.
I'm looking forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well, I LOVE Tim Burton, he is like a mad scientist and a creative genius all rolled up into one. And Depp is a good actor, I just hate it when he is not acting and opens his pie hole in public. I think actors should only exist in the roles they portray...and then vanish...like a fog...
But do any of you remember that weird shadow thing that use to dance on the wall in Dark Shadows? I can't remember what it was but it was like a harbinger of doom or something. I just barely remember being absolutely terrified of it as a child.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I hope this turns out better than his redo's of _Chocolate Factory_ and _Alice in Wonderland_. Both of which I was interested in and both left me cold or extremely annoyed.

I have no sense of attachment to the original television series, so I'm staying optimistic for the time being.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I just saw it today and I loved it. I haven't seen the original series but i'm starting to watch it on hulu.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Saw it Sunday, liked it a lot too.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

saw it today,thought it was fantastic:jol:


----------



## Balrog (Jul 30, 2012)

*saw it*

I have seen Dark Shadows and I really enjoyed it. I think Johny Depp was really good in this film.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Agree with all the positive reviews here.... we saw it and just loved it. How Burton was able to catch that really wonderful atmosphere and the right amount of camp and soap operatic elements paying tribute to the original show. I thought Pfieffer looked amazing and is a fantastic actress. Loved everyone though and it really only makes me want orange hair like Helena Bonham Carter even more!

From a technical standpoint, I need to meet their DP and lighting crew as well as their post production team, the way that was shot was making me drool. I want them to shoot my horror movie. (Soon as I win that lottery, eh?)

Definitely a film we'll buy and it will be in our regular rotation as I work on costumes and props.


----------

